# finally seen a armapia in person



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

they had 3 at a lfs and they were selling it for 300 each at the size of 6-8". THey look so cool i want to get one.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

what is an armapia?

anyone have a picture of one>?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

those stupid fuckers should be shot


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

They are the coolest fish! THey belong in the arowana family and are considered endangered. THey can grow up to 10ft.

p45: should the lfs get shot or the fish itself?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

JesseD said:


> what is an armapia?
> 
> anyone have a picture of one>?


biggest freshwater fish in the world, gets 10 feet long and weighs 300 lbs

and the only thing that could actually afford to hold one in the 10,000 gallon tank it requires is a museum. Hence, why the petshop owners should be shot


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> They are the coolest fish! THey belong in the arowana family and are considered endangered. THey can grow up to 10ft.
> 
> p45: should the lfs get shot or the fish itself?


 Well dude how many people in your neighborhood have even a mere _1000g_ tank?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

well holy geez....10ft?!

does anyone have pictures or a site about them?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.aquariacentral.com/species/db.c...=Perform+Search

the site i listed might say it only needs a 900g tank, but really HOW THE f*ck is a 10 foot fish supposed to swim around in a 15 foot tank? It would be like keeping a grown 12" oscar in a 10 gallon aquarium


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Hahaha i want one regardless. Only if those fuckers dont grow so damn big.... I was soo itching to buy one but i kept telling myself its not worth the price and plus i wont have room for it anyways... i wonder what the lfs will do once they grow to big because they do grow faaaassstttt.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Hahaha i want one regardless. Only if those fuckers dont grow so damn big.... I was soo itching to buy one but i kept telling myself its not worth the price and plus i wont have room for it anyways... i wonder what the lfs will do once they grow to big because they do grow faaaassstttt.


 they are all doomed to live out miserable super-cramped existences in aquariums until they jump...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

gosh... it would be hell to put them back into the tank. These fish are pure muscle! THey broke aqurium keepers ribs one time. Well i guess when they grow to big you can always eat them if the native can, then we can! Yummy......


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

were did you see them at eric..i know of a place selling them chipped and certified with documents.funny thing abou them is there legal to own ..but illegal to sell them


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

growth is close to 4-6 inches a month... over an inch a week.







dont you dare buy one of these.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

thePACK said:


> were did you see them at eric..i know of a place selling them chipped and certified with documents.funny thing abou them is there legal to own ..but illegal to sell them


 Its true w/ piranhas too. You can tell F&G you got a fish as a present that tuend out to be a piranha. They will let you keep it but they will be able to check on you whenever. But once it dies you have to show proof otherwise your in trouble. You can not sell but only be able to keep. So in a way its legal to have piranhas if your willing to keep them for life!

Raf: its the fish store near your place







I shall not name names but you know what im talking about. They look sweet dont they. 300 is too much still. But damn i hella want one now.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > were did you see them at eric..i know of a place selling them chipped and certified with documents.funny thing abou them is there legal to own ..but illegal to sell them
> ...


 oh please its not as if there's F&G officials out there barging into ppls' houses to see what fish they own


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 haven't you seened animal percint(sp?) on animal channel







..those guy are funny ass hell...

yeah i know which one eric..they are very nice fish...only if i had a pond..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thePACK said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > o snap its eric said:
> ...


 yes they are


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

What can you feed them?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

when I saw that I thought it was a big ass arowana


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> those stupid fuckers should be shot


I 100% agree



> when I saw that I thought it was a big ass arowana


It is a big ass arowana











> What can you feed them?


my guess is:
*pigs
*children
*cats
*shetland ponies
*spare limbs









or better still a shitload of fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> > What can you feed them?
> 
> 
> my guess is:
> ...


 children..oh, i'm definaltly buying one then..there a few kids in my neighborhood i like to teach a lesson too....


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

more pic's


















You would need a swimming pool to house one of these guys


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are huge


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

those things are amazing









i want to put one in my pool...that would fuckin rock









i would feed it little kids from around the steet. (especially my neighors. they are sooo loud)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

_The golden form of Scleropages formosus, the Asian arowana_

heres a handy link

















_Arapaima gigas_

heres a handy link









heres a handy link
heres another handy link

































_Arapaima gigas_ 
heres a handy link


----------

